# Panoramicas de Cochabamba



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cochabamba - Bolivia*


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Me gusta mucho Cochabamba, al igual que Sta. Cruz, La Paz, Sucre, Bolivia es un pais que me gusta mucho, a pesar de la convulsión social que se vive y actualmente la ambiental, será porque es mucho mas de lo que esperaba.
Que bueno por Bolivia.
Espero que se recuperen de la catástrofe sufrida y así va ser.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bellas fotos :banana: Hay varios edificios que se ven super modernos  aunk de lo que no toy seguro es ke si es bueno el contraste de estilos de los edificios con las casitas de tejas hno: pero en fin la ciudad esta bella y se ve ordenada


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que linda esta ciudad... Me encanta como los techos de las casas son rojos, esos edificios modernos, el orden y lo prospera que se ve la ciudad. Un buen ejemplo para las ciudades peruanas.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que bonita se ve la ciudad, me gusta por las areas verdes.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita la ciudad. A mi parecer la más bonita de Bolivia, seguida de Sta. Cruz.

*Deberíamos crear una sección para ciudades extranjeras como hay en el foro brasilero u otros, porque la verdad no me gusta mucho entrar a Incascrapers y ver que de los 10 primeros threads 5 son de afuera. Antes no me importaba mucho, pero cada vez veo más thread extranjeros. Si quiero ver fotos de otras ciudades (que me gusta mucho hacerlo) me voy al foro latino o por último al foro de ese país. No sé es mi opinión, quizás me falte un poco más de tolerancia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonito de veras. Esta debe ser la mas bonita de Bolivia en cuanto a apariencia urbana y modernidad.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos de una de las 3 grandes de Bolivia,junto a La Paz y Santa Cruz de la Sierra...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Divina Cochabamba !!!!*

Cada vez que veo fotos de CCH...me enamoro más de ella !!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowww para no ser la capital de Bolivia esta muy pero muy bien...se ve moderna y me gusta ver los techitos rojoss de las casas.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

Mas Fotos de las mejores zonas de la ciudad.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Se ve moderno, me gusta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es una ciudad muy moderna. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Me gusta la ciudad. Se ve moderna y progresista.


----------



## alfredovasquezm (Jul 10, 2006)

*Una sola foto lo dice todo.....*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow del aire se ve muy bien la ciudad, moderna, con mucha vegetación.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Como estara el ambiente en las tres principales ciudades de Bolivia despues de la avalancha de gente que ha viajado a España estos ultimos meses, se ve que han abandona el pais sobre todo las clases medias y media baja, que pena.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Sí que pena, leí que cerca de mil personas diarias salían del país.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, muestran una Cochabamba muy moderna y bien cuidada.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que progresista se ve! y muy limpia y ordenada!


----------

